# 3/8" lumber options for jamb extensions?



## NikeFace (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty simple question, I think: 

I'm extending 3 window jambs, 1 exterior door jamb (main front door), and one interior door jamb (into kitchen) by 3/8". 

I have all the trim that will hang back up after, but what are my best options to do the 3/8" extensions? In other words, I need lumber etc. 3/8" deep and I'm trying to save myself time without needing to rip something down to fit it in the jambs to extend, width wise? I hope that makes sense. Any recommendations would be great! Thanks.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

If I understand you, you need jamb extensions which happens all the time. 
But you need to use solid lumber and rip it to whatever size you need.
Is it going to be painted, is it interior or ex. Give a little more info.


----------



## NikeFace (Jun 5, 2013)

fire65 said:


> If I understand you, you need jamb extensions which happens all the time.
> But you need to use solid lumber and rip it to whatever size you need.
> Is it going to be painted, is it interior or ex. Give a little more info.


Yes, I agree. Sorry my question was not clear. I'm trying to avoid ripping the lumber. I'm wondering if there is any common lumber, trim, etc. that is 3/8" deep and 3/8"-1/2" wide. In other words, obviously I can find lumber that is 3/8" deep but I'm trying to avoid ripping it to the width, if even possible.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might be able to go around the windows with door stop if the windows are not too big but I don't think you will find wood with the dimensions and lengths for the doors. You might have a cabinet shop make the wood for you. It wouldn't take more than 15 minutes to make all the wood so it shouldn't cost much. 

I would put the extensions on the inside and use titebond III or equilivant glue to apply them.


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

If you have a planer you can buy 1"X2" pine or oak boards and mill them down. HD sometimes has some 1'" square trim that you could mill to the size you need easily. The simplest thing to do would be to rip a 3/8" piece from 1X material. Ripping can be safe with a splitter and a push block. Use a sharp blade made for ripping and you'll be ok.


----------

